# Rod Suggestions 9wt



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Orvis H3, Sage Igniter, T&T Zone. I like RIO Flats Pro and SA Grand Slam. The Zone is not the highest price T&T but it is really a nice rod.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a xi 2 in 8 weight and a xi 3 in 12 they're my favorite sage rod out there. In full disclosure I'm a Sage fan and prefer the older rods.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I love my Xi3 9wt. Easily one of the best rods they ever made for windy flats and/or bigger fish.

Grab a Scott Meridian while they are on sale, since it can be tough to find a nice condition Xi3.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have a xi 2 in 8 weight and a xi 3 in 12 they're my favorite sage rod out there. In full disclosure I'm a Sage fan and prefer the older rods.


Yea I’ve never owned a sage, but have experience with the CC. That’s why I was looking for suggestions, thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2019)

KyleW said:


> Pondering what rod I want for new 9wt setup, mostly will be used for perms/bones in biscayne (already have my 8wt). Ill probably also pull it out on some windy days for beach snook. My first thought is a 9wt crosscurrent pro as I’ve heard good things about this rod and have a CC in 11wt for tarpon that I love. I’ve also seen a lot of good about the xi3. Any recommendations would be great, fly lines that match well too.


Winston B IIIsx mated with Rio Flats Pro.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Winston Boron III SX ( I have one for sale) 
Orvis H3D


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Don't sleep on the 9WT NRX Plus, that was my favorite of the product line, and I have cast pretty much every rod out there.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

KyleW said:


> Pondering what rod I want for new 9wt setup, mostly will be used for perms/bones in biscayne (already have my 8wt). Ill probably also pull it out on some windy days for beach snook. My first thought is a 9wt crosscurrent pro as I’ve heard good things about this rod and have a CC in 11wt for tarpon that I love. I’ve also seen a lot of good about the xi3. Any recommendations would be great, fly lines that match well too.


FWIW, I have an 8wt xi3 and a CC pro-1 in a 9 wt, love the Pro-1 for my stroke and for heavier lines and heavier flies. Great fish fighting tool as well.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a crosscurrent one piece ( I think it was the pro?) in an 8 wt. I also had an NRX pro 1 and an asquith. If you cast some newer rods I think you'll find it feels a bit dated by comparison.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Don't know where you're located but I talked with this guy and it looks to be a heckuva deal. It's a 9wt set up and the rod is an NRX. As good a deal as it is, I just didn't need a second 9wt set up. Good luck!

https://gainesville.craigslist.org/spo/d/gainesville-fishing-reel-tibor-fly-reel/7006429356.html


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

Sweet thanks, I’ll shoot him a message


----------



## WeeHooker (Aug 26, 2016)

The right answer is: Try before you buy. A high end rod bought on reputation but that doesn't fit your casting style is $$$ lost that you will never recover. Personally, I find allot of today's higher end rods need to be overlined to work for my needs. Yours may differ.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Another vote for Sage. I had an Xi3 but sold it and moved up to a SaltHD. Does well for me. Really well.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

WeeHooker said:


> The right answer is: Try before you buy. A high end rod bought on reputation but that doesn't fit your casting style is $$$ lost that you will never recover. Personally, I find allot of today's higher end rods need to be overlined to work for my needs. Yours may differ.


Best advice right there. He asked about two specific models so I threw my 2 cents in.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

FlyrodC said:


> I just didn't need a second 9wt set up.


My favorite rods are 5, 7 and 9's.
And I've two of each 
Seldom do I leave home without at least three or four rods.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

ifsteve said:


> Another vote for Sage. I had an Xi3 but sold it and moved up to a SaltHD. Does well for me. Really well.


So you like the salt much better than the xi3? I’ve heard great things about the xi3 but not as much about the salt


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I have Salt HDs in 8 and 10 weight and they are weapons. I suspect the 9 is too.


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

Best advice so far! You'd never buy a car (or a boat for that matter) without test driving it first. The same goes for fly rods. If you can find shops that carry a wide variety of brands and rod lines, take advantage of it. Then try to support them for providing you that valuable service, which is something you can only do at a brick and mortar vendor. 

I urge you to consider all your choices too. My user name obviously shows where my loyalty lies, but that's for good reason. Take a look (and cast) the TFO Axiom 2 X. I was just in the Keys catching bones with it. I'd put it against any of the rods mentioned so far, and choose it hands down. You can't beat the price and the lifetime warranty either.

In the end, it really comes down to what you like and the rod that best suits your casting style. As a good friend of mine says, "It's more about the Indian than it is the arrow."


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

One thing in that 9 weight range is that those rods tend to be heavier anyway so fatigue comes into play sooner swinging heavier rods, all other things being equal. The only 9 weight I have currently own is the glass Echo 8’ Quickshot and that rod is heavy. It’s a special situation, limited casting rod for me, but I’d look to get a high end, low swing weight 9 weight if I planned on making a day of it over and over again.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

KyleW said:


> So you like the salt much better than the xi3? I’ve heard great things about the xi3 but not as much about the salt


The SaltHD is better than the original Salt. The Xi3 was a fantastic rod. All depends on the user but for me my order of preference would be
1. SaltHD
2. Xi3
3. Salt
But you can't go wrong with any of these. If you could find an Xi3 in great shape for a good price go for it.


----------



## Doublehaul (Oct 3, 2015)

WeeHooker said:


> The right answer is: Try before you buy. A high end rod bought on reputation but that doesn't fit your casting style is $$$ lost that you will never recover. Personally, I find allot of today's higher end rods need to be overlined to work for my needs. Yours may differ.


one more thing that is important, when you test drive the rod, bring the reel and line that you might like to use along with a fly with the bend of the hook snipped off. then compare apples to apples.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

karstopo said:


> those rods tend to be heavier anyway so fatigue


There are 437 grains in an ounce
Just the head of a fly line, (generally the first 30')
8 wt is around 210 grains
9 wt is around 240
10 wt around 280
The weight difference between rods?
Not much going up one weight, especially in that over the years the manufacturers embraced "lighter is better" so the rods are made as light as they can to at least survive their warranty (most of the time).

I manage to cast my 12/13 for hours on end and I'm starting to get a little on the old side. Same with my 7 and 9's blind casting for strippers or hip deep fishing a hole in a river for Steelhead or Salmon. I don't seem to get any more fatigued doing the above than using my 5's. Although using 11's and up I waiting for a shot while sight fishing. Once you get a line that is matched to your rod, it's the timing and start/stop of the stroke, not the 'force" that makes the cast.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

even though they may not be as cool as an NRX or a CC or a winston, i'd check out the Echo Prime or EPR. Solid performers for a fraction


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

My way of testing is after I buy...but I almost always buy used. By buying used and being a bit picky I can generally be pretty sure I’ll get most of my money back if I really don’t like something. Plus I’m recycling! That being said, I lined up three 8 wts and a 9wt (because I only have one 9 wt) for my buddies to try a few months ago. One hasn’t tried a lot of rods, the other has. They both had the same reaction to my 9 wt TFO BVK. Holy [email protected]# this thing is a rocket! The other rods were a G. Loomis IMX, an Allen Icon, and a Scott STS. I will tell you of those rods I really like the TFO BVK, and I really like the feel of the G. Loomis and the Scott. The Allen, and don’t get me wrong it is a good rod, but I’ll let my kids learn on it. I do it this way because there aren’t any fly shops near me. Also, when I broke the TFO, I sent it in and for $35 they fixed it. I recently read that Scott isn’t repairing older rods, so I think I will not buy any more used Scott rods.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

Scrather said:


> My way of testing is after I buy...but I almost always buy used. By buying used and being a bit picky I can generally be pretty sure I’ll get most of my money back if I really don’t like something. Plus I’m recycling! That being said, I lined up three 8 wts and a 9wt (because I only have one 9 wt) for my buddies to try a few months ago. One hasn’t tried a lot of rods, the other has. They both had the same reaction to my 9 wt TFO BVK. Holy [email protected]# this thing is a rocket! The other rods were a G. Loomis IMX, an Allen Icon, and a Scott STS. I will tell you of those rods I really like the TFO BVK, and I really like the feel of the G. Loomis and the Scott. The Allen, and don’t get me wrong it is a good rod, but I’ll let my kids learn on it. I do it this way because there aren’t any fly shops near me. Also, when I broke the TFO, I sent it in and for $35 they fixed it. I recently read that Scott isn’t repairing older rods, so I think I will not buy any more used Scott rods.


I have a bvk for my 8wt and I love that rod. That said, considering that I don’t have too much experience I want to try a different brand. I’m with you on buying used, if your patient you can find a great deal for your money on a rod in like new condition, that gives me the opportunity to buy the high end rods without such a big hit


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

You should certainly explore rods as much as you'd like. After all, where is the fun in anything if you don't follow your own way? As you explore, just remember cost isn't the only thing that makes a rod high end.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

TFOSasquatch said:


> You should certainly explore rods as much as you'd like. After all, where is the fun in anything if you don't follow your own way? As you explore, just remember cost isn't the only thing that makes a rod high end.


very well said! Cost is definately not the only thing that makes a rod high end. It's all about how it FEELS TO YOU. many folks love TFO and Echo. Many love sage or T&T. Don't let the price tags fool you. Usually that is just cosmetics coming into play. Throw what feels good in your hands, and most importantly, get a rod that fits your stroke and a line that compliments the flies you're throwing. keep it simple! Have fun!


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

cj.james said:


> very well said! Cost is definately not the only thing that makes a rod high end. It's all about how it FEELS TO YOU. many folks love TFO and Echo. Many love sage or T&T. Don't let the price tags fool you. Usually that is just cosmetics coming into play. Throw what feels good in your hands, and most importantly, get a rod that fits your stroke and a line that compliments the flies you're throwing. keep it simple! Have fun!


I agree with everything you said. But some of the tech that goes into the high end stuff is pretty amazing now. Like in the Loomis Asquith, its the only rod blank that does not ovalize when casting or fighting fish resulting in a much less stress on the blank. I had a client, who had never hooked a Tarpon land a fish that was 160 pounds ish, on the 10WT, in 42 minutes. On the new NRX they used nano technology to create a self healing resin, which makes the blank less likely to break after regular use, with flies hitting the rod ect. Higher end components like guides and reel seats keep the weight down also. And if you fish a lot, you will eventually notice the weight.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

The weight is most noticeable between the 4pc rods and 1pc. It would be sweet to get on a one piece. In my experience they feel much better in hand, more like an extension of you when you are using them. Problem is there isn’t a ton of one piece modes


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

KyleW said:


> The weight is most noticeable between the 4pc rods and 1pc. It would be sweet to get on a one piece. In my experience they feel much better in hand, more like an extension of you when you are using them. Problem is there isn’t a ton of one piece modes


Unfortunately One piece rods seem to be going away. No conformation yet, but the shipping companies have changed the over size shipping from 9ft to 8ft. The last rod I shipped cost 160$ to go from Florida to SC. Scott is doing two piece rods in the Sector, which they say is as strong and light as a one piece.


----------



## KyleW (Mar 10, 2017)

Pmn000 said:


> Unfortunately One piece rods seem to be going away. No conformation yet, but the shipping companies have changed the over size shipping from 9ft to 8ft. The last rod I shipped cost 160$ to go from Florida to SC. Scott is doing two piece rods in the Sector, which they say is as strong and light as a one piece.


That would be unfortunate to loose the 1 pieces, ofcourse for some a travel rod is ideal. Im down in Florida, I travel with my boat and truck up and down the east coast and down to the keys, I’d be perfectly fine with one piece rods and 8’10” works out well. They have some unbelievable deals on the pro 1 cc rods.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Pmn000 said:


> Unfortunately One piece rods seem to be going away. No conformation yet, but the shipping companies have changed the over size shipping from 9ft to 8ft. The last rod I shipped cost 160$ to go from Florida to SC. Scott is doing two piece rods in the Sector, which they say is as strong and light as a one piece.


I do not believe they will completely scrap the 1pc rods. Loomis just dropped the IMX Pro in 2017. You are correct shipping companies have changed the oversized from 9ft to 8ft but the cost shows itself more when it is person to person than Loomis or Hardy shipping to a flyshop. Scott Fly Rods, I do not believe has ever run a 1pc and has been running a 2pc version in a number of their models for quite some time now and I would agree the difference in weight and strength would be negligible if at all. I would venture to say more "weight" or "feel" changes depending on what reel you put on rather than if it is a 2pc or 1pc.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

TheAdamsProject said:


> I do not believe they will completely scrap the 1pc rods. Loomis just dropped the IMX Pro in 2017. You are correct shipping companies have changed the oversized from 9ft to 8ft but the cost shows itself more when it is person to person than Loomis or Hardy shipping to a flyshop. Scott Fly Rods, I do not believe has ever run a 1pc and has been running a 2pc version in a number of their models for quite some time now and I would agree the difference in weight and strength would be negligible if at all. I would venture to say more "weight" or "feel" changes depending on what reel you put on rather than if it is a 2pc or 1pc.


I hope you are right. But the last rod we got from Loomis cost them 165$ to ship to Florida.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

If you boys are looking for two piece rods, Echo has their new "prime" rod models out. 8'10" two piece rods with a SICK laser etching on the reel handle. they look like winners


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

Pmn000 said:


> I agree with everything you said. But some of the tech that goes into the high end stuff is pretty amazing now. Like in the Loomis Asquith, its the only rod blank that does not ovalize when casting or fighting fish resulting in a much less stress on the blank. I had a client, who had never hooked a Tarpon land a fish that was 160 pounds ish, on the 10WT, in 42 minutes. On the new NRX they used nano technology to create a self healing resin, which makes the blank less likely to break after regular use, with flies hitting the rod ect. Higher end components like guides and reel seats keep the weight down also. And if you fish a lot, you will eventually notice the weight.


Those are good rods, but there are high quality rods with advanced technology that are more affordable. For example, the TFO Axiom 2 and Axiom 2 X have a Kevlar double helix within the rod blank to prevent ovalling, and the Axiom series with that feature dates back years. High quality is available at affordable pricing.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

cj.james said:


> If you boys are looking for two piece rods, Echo has their new "prime" rod models out. 8'10" two piece rods with a SICK laser etching on the reel handle. they look like winners


That is a nice casting rod.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

You may be able to still find a Sage One. Here is what I found, they look like they have SOME 9' 9WT 4 pc left for $425. Not real sure about this site it is out of Indonesia. 
http://www.fish-united.com/products/Sage-ONE-Fly-Rods.html


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Doublehaul said:


> one more thing that is important, when you test drive the rod, bring the reel and line that you might like to use along with a fly with the bend of the hook snipped off. then compare apples to apples.


Big Time Important !


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

Hank said:


> I have Salt HDs in 8 and 10 weight and they are weapons. I suspect the 9 is too.


the salt HD 9 wt is an absolute beast. to me its the best model of the series.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

cj.james said:


> very well said! Cost is definately not the only thing that makes a rod high end. It's all about how it FEELS TO YOU. many folks love TFO and Echo. Many love sage or T&T. Don't let the price tags fool you. Usually that is just cosmetics coming into play. Throw what feels good in your hands, and most importantly, get a rod that fits your stroke and a line that compliments the flies you're throwing. keep it simple! Have fun!


you can cast and catch fish w basically anything. but don't fool yourself into thinking a TFO is anything like an asquith et al. certain rods will feel better and be more applicable to your 'casting stroke' but it's not all marketing $$$ as many would like to believe.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

At the end of the day their all stupid fish. They don’t care about your 1000 dollar rod and reel. It doesn’t matter what you buy, just buy what you like, even though some people believe the only way to catch fish is by spending a ton


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

I have a Redington Crux 9 weight and its a very good rod. Half the price of the top end rods and way better value.

The grip is a little small for me but that is just personal preference. Others may like that.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Have a 9wt NRX I use for windy days in Biscayne for bonefish as well as off the beach in summer for snook and is a fun rod for small tarpon under 60lbs or so. Is a stiff fast action rod that can handle long tapered line with full heads for windy conditions If that’s what you like. Would be a great permit rod if I ever get one on fly! 

when I get one on fly.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Orvis Helios 2 my 9wt is lighter than most 8wts.

I use it for Bones in Biscayne when the wind is blowing (when isn’t it)


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

I also have a ccpro1 for my 11, I got it in 9 recently and couldn’t be happier with it. Great rod for the bay and backcountry.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

It's amazing how many different rods are recommended in this forum. Seems to indicate that I individual preference is a big factor. For me while I have new models my favorites in 9 are the older Sage models. I love my RPL two piece and RPL+ 3 piece. Second to this is the Sage XP. It so much depends on how fast/stiff a rod fits your style matched with the right fly line. Finding the line that performs well on a rod is like finding the shoe that fits your foot


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Helios 2 9wt 1pc and Asquith 9wt are both great rods that handle various lines and tasks well. Light weight and strength is important in the 9wt. The 1pc Cross Currents are legendary fish fighters.. An example of a less than consistent quality rod but good warranty would be the TFO. A friend's brand new TFO Axiom II 9wt made about 160 casts before the sections starting separating and another three days before the cork sections on the handle started separating. He finished the Rio ***** bass trip with the loose cork and sections and TFO replaced the rod no questions on his return to the USA. The rod barely survived 800 or so casts and 30 bass a day for six days.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

sjrobin said:


> Helios 2 9wt 1pc and Asquith 9wt are both great rods that handle various lines and tasks well. Light weight and strength is important in the 9wt. The 1pc Cross Currents are legendary fish fighters. I still have a 10 wt but sold the 8wt a few years ago. An example of a less than consistent quality rod but good warranty would be the TFO. A brand new TFO Axiom II 9wt made about 160 casts before the sections starting separating and another three days before the cork sections on the handle started separating. He finished the Rio ***** bass trip with the loose cork and sections and TFO replaced the rod no questions on his return to the USA. The rod barely survived 800 or so casts and 30 bass a day for six days.


My axiom II started falling apart too. I feel like tfo cheapened out big time in the hardware dept somewhere down the road. Despite their amazing warranty and customer service. I’ll never buy another tfo again. You shouldn’t have to rely on a warranty program as the main incentive to buy. I would much rather fork over a little more coin for quality parts up front. Also made in Korea is not helping, but that’s why they’re cheap.


----------



## Scootermax (Jul 5, 2019)

TFOSasquatch said:


> Best advice so far! You'd never buy a car (or a boat for that matter) without test driving it first. The same goes for fly rods. If you can find shops that carry a wide variety of brands and rod lines, take advantage of it. Then try to support them for providing you that valuable service, which is something you can only do at a brick and mortar vendor.
> 
> I urge you to consider all your choices too. My user name obviously shows where my loyalty lies, but that's for good reason. Take a look (and cast) the TFO Axiom 2 X. I was just in the Keys catching bones with it. I'd put it against any of the rods mentioned so far, and choose it hands down. You can't beat the price and the lifetime warranty either.
> 
> In the end, it really comes down to what you like and the rod that best suits your casting style. As a good friend of mine says, "It's more about the Indian than it is the arrow."


I own 7 TFO rods and think they are one of the best values in fly fishing, i.e. performance/costs. The Axiom II, Mangrove, and Pro II work well for me. I brought a 5.5 foot lemon shark to the boat with a 9 wt Mangrove. I probably put more pressure on him than I should have but the rod held up. Being in shallow water helped, but I was impressed.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

KyleW said:


> Pondering what rod I want for new 9wt setup, mostly will be used for perms/bones in biscayne (already have my 8wt). Ill probably also pull it out on some windy days for beach snook. My first thought is a 9wt crosscurrent pro as I’ve heard good things about this rod and have a CC in 11wt for tarpon that I love. I’ve also seen a lot of good about the xi3. Any recommendations would be great, fly lines that match well too.


NRX+ in 9 wt.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Snakesurf said:


> You may be able to still find a Sage One. Here is what I found, they look like they have SOME 9' 9WT 4 pc left for $425. Not real sure about this site it is out of Indonesia.
> http://www.fish-united.com/products/Sage-ONE-Fly-Rods.html


Not sure how ligit. that website is. Those prices raise a red flag although they do accept Paypal their listed phone number is not in service.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

KyleW said:


> I have a bvk for my 8wt and I love that rod. That said, considering that I don’t have too much experience I want to try a different brand. I’m with you on buying used, if your patient you can find a great deal for your money on a rod in like new condition, that gives me the opportunity to buy the high end rods without such a big hit


The 8wt is a different animal than the 9wt BVK. I like the 8, but not the 9 (too stiff).


----------



## TFOSasquatch (Nov 25, 2019)

Scootermax said:


> I own 7 TFO rods and think they are one of the best values in fly fishing, i.e. performance/costs. The Axiom II, Mangrove, and Pro II work well for me. I brought a 5.5 foot lemon shark to the boat with a 9 wt Mangrove. I probably put more pressure on him than I should have but the rod held up. Being in shallow water helped, but I was impressed.


Fantastic! My wife caught a 6 foot black tip during Albie season with a 9wt Mangrove. Good rods all around.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Flyboy said:


> At the end of the day their all stupid fish.


 I wish all my fish were stupid, then I'd catch more! 

Now if only I can figure out how to make a Tampa Bay redfish stupid!


----------

